# Did a thing today.



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Bought me a Tri-King this weekend. Gave it a mow on rye test plot. Love it!


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Awesome! Find a good deal?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It must be the season for doing "things". I picked up this 3100 this past weekend. I'm still going through it but it was an unbelievable deal.


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> Awesome! Find a good deal?


Great deal. A guy in my same town had two of them and I bought this one for $1600. Has around 1700 hours.


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> It must be the season for doing "things". I picked up this 3100 this past weekend. I'm still going through it but it was an unbelievable deal.


I'm a toro guy. I was looking for a unit like yours but a guy came into my store and we started talking about lawns. Next thing I know I'm picking this thing up lol.


----------

